# Snowstorm In Minnesota Made Me Gravitate To The Shop...



## cathead (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's a morning project made from scraps.  The threaded bolt part of the jack was made
from a junked armature shaft from a burned out electric motor.  The bottom part was made
from a piece of run of the mill hot roll material.  I found it interesting how nicely the 
armature shaft machined. It didn't gall  at all and the threads came out just skookum.  My guess
is that the armature material is 12L14 or similar material containing a bit of plumbum.  
You can see the grooved lines on the top of the bolt part which held the mass of the armature. 
I left them as is since the look was OK and saved another knurling operation.  It will sit in the
tool box and at some point will be p
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ut to use.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 21, 2015)

You're smarter than me. I've been working in snow flurries outside here in central MN.


----------



## kvt (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice,   You stayed warm and put stuff in your tool box that you can use.


----------



## cathead (Apr 21, 2015)

The snow is pretty but I have seen enough of it for the year, I'm ready for spring now.     at any rate MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

ATTACH=full]99985[/ATTACH] Here's a photo of my shop out the kitchen window....


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 21, 2015)

KEWL  hit'n'miss one lunger engines. Do they run?


----------



## cathead (Apr 21, 2015)

They are loose and would run with a little bit if effort.  I have others that I run regularly.  These are
a pair of "gargoyles" placed on the stairway for aesthetic reasons.  My favorite engines
 are a 5 horse Galloway on a saw rig and a 15 horse Fairbanks Morse Z that I fire up in the
warmer months, especially  on the 4th of July.  The Z has a large muffler that lets off some
good reports..... L O U D !!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 21, 2015)

holy cow, you're still getting snow?! I'm sitting in my hammock in shorts and t-shirt in Eastern WA!

nice jack too


----------



## Ianagos (Apr 24, 2015)

Ha while your in shorts I'm out sweating mowing the lawn. I like snow but we never get much here. So maybe that's why I like it


----------



## kvt (Apr 24, 2015)

I keep wishing for snow here,   But it seems every time it snows here, I'm somewhere else, and people pester me with pictures of my car, lawn etc with snow on them.    Other problem is the longest it last is about a day then it is all gone.


----------



## kvt (Apr 24, 2015)

I keep wishing for snow here,   But it seems every time it snows here, I'm somewhere else, and people pester me with pictures of my car, lawn etc with snow on them.    Other problem is the longest it last is about a day then it is all gone.


----------



## machinistmarty (Apr 24, 2015)

Snow,  I've heard of it. They say it happens North of us.........


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 24, 2015)

You guys have no idea how many times I've wished that snow here would only last a day or so during the middle of winter. Only time we have that is in October-November and March-April.  I was especially cussing the cold last winter up on the Mesabi Iron Range. Worked up there for the three coldest weeks of the winter this past year. Doggone excavator did not like to start very well at -28F, and the windchills made it feel even colder than that.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice looking jack Cathead, I'm sure you will make good use of it. I have four small screw jacks (looks to be about the same size as yours) I receiced from a friend and use them more than I ever thought I would. Nice Workmanship
Regards
Pat


----------



## machinistmarty (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry bout that Terry,  The only snow we saw this year that was a dusting that was gone right after it got here.  We did get about 1/4 inch of ice one day.  We are already using the air conditioner on some of the warmer days.


----------

